# SAVE instead of PRINT



## jjjf1 (Mar 26, 2020)

When printing I can set up the page, the preview comes up, but the red button at the bottom of the page says save instead of print. How do I change SAVE to PRINT on the printing page?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go into the Control Panel>Devices & Printers>Select your Printer rather than whats now checked.


----------

